# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Trao đổi kinh nghiệm >  Nhận gia công tiện cnc số lượng lớn

## Huy tran

Nhận gia công tiện cnc số lượng lớn và linh kiện thay thế.mình ở sài gòn sdt mình 0933281539 mình tên Huy

----------

